# Thoroughbred endurance?



## toke

I am completely new to endurance racing. Generally speaking how would a thoroughbred do? I would love to get into it, but I have not heard great things about their endurance. If they had a lot of conditioning would they do well? My new horse has had a lot of time off and he is in pretty bad shape, so I cannot guess how his endurance would be in the future.


----------



## DancingArabian

Depends on how competitive you want to be. If you want to win as many as you can, a TB is not the best choice. If you want to compete more against yourself and your times then with proper training he may be able to do just fine.

I say may because its amazing how many issues come up for endurance riders that don't come up for shorter rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toke

I am not a very competitive person by nature, but if I was doing terrible every single time that would certainly ruin it for me. I guess the only thing to do is get him back to working shape and see how he turns out.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

toke said:


> I am completely new to endurance racing. Generally speaking how would a thoroughbred do? I would love to get into it, but I have not heard great things about their endurance. If they had a lot of conditioning would they do well? My new horse has had a lot of time off and he is in pretty bad shape, so I cannot guess how his endurance would be in the future.


If only you had posted this a few weeks ago... My old TB (Gent) was a MASTER of endurance (but im a jumper) we never ever saw him tired, he was as fit and muscular as a body builder, with the stamina to outlast the sun. And i was looking for a new home for him. Free. Darn. But! If you train up your TB, he could run for.ev.er.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toke

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> If only you had posted this a few weeks ago... My old TB (Gent) was a MASTER of endurance (but im a jumper) we never ever saw him tired, he was as fit and muscular as a body builder, with the stamina to outlast the sun. And i was looking for a new home for him. Free. Darn. But! If you train up your TB, he could run for.ev.er.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That gives me a lot of hope for him . Either way, getting him in shape will only be beneficial even if he ends up having bad endurance.


----------



## DancingArabian

You know...last place is actually a competitive position. It has it's own prize - the turtle.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

toke said:


> That gives me a lot of hope for him . Either way, getting him in shape will only be beneficial even if he ends up having bad endurance.


Thats the right outlook to have! Lunging in ropes was Gents most powerful alli when it came to his super strength (if you look on my page theres a picture of him in my barn). Just keep working with him  TB's have the heart to do anything you request of them


----------



## toke

DancingArabian said:


> You know...last place is actually a competitive position. It has it's own prize - the turtle.


With his lazy attitude I would proud to hold that position.. I can just see me luring the jiggly boy to the finish with a hunk of grass hours after everyone else has gone home


----------



## DancingArabian

LOL.
It's all in your approach really. To finish is to win! I think you will do just fine with the right conditioning. Just try to beat your own times and compete against yourself.


----------



## phantomhorse13

toke said:


> I am not a very competitive person by nature, but if I was doing terrible every single time that would certainly ruin it for me. I guess the only thing to do is get him back to working shape and see how he turns out.


What does "doing terrible" mean to you? Does it mean not being first to finish? Does it mean not being in the year-end points standings? Does it mean not finishing the ride at all? Does it mean not having any fun?

There are lots of people who ride endurance to have fun and enjoy their horse and see new trails, so to them "terrible" would be not finishing or not having fun. While the really competitive people are racing, so doing "terrible" would be placing out of the top ten, etc.

A friend has done some endurance with her lovely TB gelding Kent. She is of the ride-and-have-fun variety, so never cared about placings but just having a fun ride. So def get your guy back in shape and see what you have!


----------



## toke

phantomhorse13 said:


> What does "doing terrible" mean to you? Does it mean not being first to finish? Does it mean not being in the year-end points standings? Does it mean not finishing the ride at all? Does it mean not having any fun?
> 
> There are lots of people who ride endurance to have fun and enjoy their horse and see new trails, so to them "terrible" would be not finishing or not having fun. While the really competitive people are racing, so doing "terrible" would be placing out of the top ten, etc.
> 
> A friend has done some endurance with her lovely TB gelding Kent. She is of the ride-and-have-fun variety, so never cared about placings but just having a fun ride. So def get your guy back in shape and see what you have!


I guess by terrible I would mean him despising it and not having a great ride. I would hate to put him in any bad position. Although competing again our own times and just having fun sounds very appealing . I will have to learn a little more about it, but I think we are going to go for it! Thank you!


----------



## BlueSpark

I have done endurance on an OTTB, and my barn owner beat out many arabians to win several endurance rides on her mare. She is a bit of a miracle, she raced at 2, broke her front leg and was nearly euthanized on the track(only a determined owner stopped the injection), spent 6 months in a custom brace on strict stall rest, then a year out to pasture. My BO then got her, got her into shape, and kicked butt on several endurance competitions. Her filly is going to be my BO's new endurance mount next year, as she is retired. 

Bo's sister also competes on an OTTB gelding and does well.

Bo also rode a OTTB gelding. he was at the same level as any arab, legs of steel, could go all day, pulsed down super fast and would drink from any where. unfortunately he was crazy on steep trails, so he went on to be a jumper.


----------



## 2SCHorses

I think if your horse shows that he likes it, train him for it. Love is better many times than aptitude. I have a pony cross that I ride endurance on: short stride, stocky! On first glance, maybe even second or third glance, you would not even remotely think this animal could do endurance. But she is great! And she is competitive. But I spent a lot of time training her ... but only because she LOVES it. She will go out with me, alone, in a group or whatever. She just likes to go. We do not win, but we don't lose, and we always, always have a good time!


----------



## Joe4d

LD's (limited distance) are usually 25-35 miles. A bit different rule set than AERC endurance, but run at the same events. I think originally they were meant as an intro to endurance, but they have gotten to be popular in their own. What is neat is they usually start early and get over with before heat becomes an issue. Something non arabians strugle with. In the Southeast at least the LD's have gotten really fast I would think a conditioned TB especially one that wasnt super heavy bodied could excel and be very competitive LD horse. My GF rides a TB cross, He has done great so far. Would probably be doing better if he was better conditioned and didnt have to wait on me. Last ride was a mess. Look for a TB with a lighter body and big solid feet if you can find one. Also most rides are 2 plus days, you can enter any or all days. Seems the biggest expense these days in endurance is fuel. If you can go to a ride and do 2 or 3 LD's.


----------



## SorrelHorse

In endurance, to finish at all is to win.  Just some food for thought. 

I have an arabxTB who was 18 and on a whim I took him to an endurance race. He was FIT at the time. He had been ridden every single day for the past two years that I had had him. I don't know what sort of willpower made us like a rocket that day...Maybe it was his attitude and my barrel racer mentality...But at the start everyone was surprised to see us shooting off like little rockets. The entire time we kept up a nice, easy lope or working trot with intervals and walking and stopping for lunch. Once we even came up to a big open sandy trail and just let it fly. Came out with hardly any sweat except under the saddle and the vet said she had never seen an older horse come out in such amazing condition. Later that day we got on and rode another six miles with my Mom and he was still a jigging ball of fire. Never came up sore or lame. Not bad for being 18 years old.

I think if you condition any horse right, you can get a good result. Endurance was a blast for me, and I will be returning to that ride every year I can. It's going to be my new tradition.


----------

